# massage oil



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I want to make some massage oil for my gift baskets for christmas-just for family. Don't have much to put in with the guys soaps and thought that might be something they would enjoy :lol Anyway, are bath/body safe fragrance oils safe to use? Or do I need to stick with EO's? What is the ratio to mix with the carrier oil?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

You can use skin safe FO's at a rate of .5oz FO per pound of oil. More or less depending on how strong it is.

Christy


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks, Christy!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Think about adding glycerin to it, it warms  Massage oil for lovers is a huge seller for me at Valentines. I think it's saveonscents.com that sells a premixed massage oil and perfumers oils etc, you scent them...nice to use when you are first trying things. Vicki


----------

